
You Don't Know JS - drikerf
https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS/blob/master/README.md
======
colund
I posted this link a few days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9056041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9056041)

